# Dumb query re TV for technogurus.



## Diwundrin (Nov 5, 2013)

How do you go about getting TV reception in a room with no antenna jack and where it's unlikely to pick up a signal with 'rabbit ears' indoor antenna??  Is there some new whizzbang invention around?  Preferably a simple one, don't want to have to run it off a computer connection or whatever.  Also want to avoid a 20ft antenna cable trailing through the house.  

(Solid brick walls and concrete floor between it and unit above precludes dropping in extra wiring.)


----------



## terra (Nov 6, 2013)

G'day Di... I have this one in a spare room in my house.  The TV reception is absolutely perfect and we live in a "fringe" area which picks up our signal from Wollongong via Knights Hill relay transmitter near Robertson NSW Australia.

http://www.dicksmith.com.au/antennas/indoor-tv-antenna-with-built-in-amplifier-dsau-l4069

It has rabbit ears if you need a VHF signal but if you have UHF in your area, then you don't need to extend the ears.  Just point the circular dish towards your reception source. 
 Easy way to find which direction is to step outside and see which way your neighbours roof-top antennas are facing... then just follow suit.

It's only as big as a dinner plate so doesn't look big & ugly at all.  You need to plug the booster into a 240 volt power outlet and the co-ax cable goes into the antenna socket on the rear of your TV.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Tezza, I've actually got a gadget (somewhere in a box)  that sounds like it, that I tried out in Singleton. It kind of worked, sound was fine but the picture was atrocious.  I want one in the kitchen of the new digs, I always get stuck in there when the news etc is on. I know there's a booster too... hopefully in the same box.  

  Guess I'll have to wait and see how it works.


----------



## terra (Nov 6, 2013)

Take my word for it Di, they do work well with the boosted signal from the 240 volts amplifier.  Mine shoots through a brick wall and then a forest of trees with no troubles at all.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 6, 2013)

Well here's hoping it'll go through brick walls, a concrete roof and a 10ft high concrete slabs retaining wall.



 Guess it depends on which side of the hill the xmitter is located.


----------



## terra (Nov 6, 2013)

So..... it seems that you live in a bomb shelter ?


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, well we conspiracy theorists tend to do that.  



Only at the back Tezza, it's on a steepish slope and built on levels cut into the hill. Only the kitchen window on that side the rest have views.
(I'm tryin' real hard to see the good side of this move. 

)


----------



## Pappy (Nov 6, 2013)

Wire coat hanger and some aluminum foil always does the job. :lies:
Really can't be much help although I have seen a couple gadgets on TV that are suppose to work.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 6, 2013)

Get book
Get comfortable
Read book


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 6, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Get book
> Get comfortable
> Read book






Grasshopper humbly thanks you for this wise advice venerable sage,  but the dinner would burn while I read a book, I can just listen and glance at a TV.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 6, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Grasshopper humbly thanks you for this wise advice venerable sage,  but the dinner would burn while I read a book, I can just listen and glance at a TV.



OK, well, then ...

They've been advertising these things on TV lately - I know they're just glorified rabbit ears and might not work in your fall-out shelter, but maybe worth a peek - 

Clear TV


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 6, 2013)

Ooooo that looks interesting.  Not sure it would work out here, but maybe. Probably illegal here too but who lets a little thing like that stop them? Rupert would send a hit squad if anyone got Foxtel free though. 



It might be like a lot of gadgets that the US won't ship to overseas addresses.  I might cruise eBay and see what the Chinese are flogging along those lines, they have no such compunction about shipping stuff out, it's getting stuff in that's the problem there.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 6, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Ooooo that looks interesting.  Not sure it would work out here, but maybe. Probably illegal here too but who lets a little thing like that stop them? Rupert would send a hit squad if anyone got Foxtel free though.
> 
> 
> 
> It might be like a lot of gadgets that the US won't ship to overseas addresses.  I might cruise eBay and see what the Chinese are flogging along those lines, they have no such compunction about shipping stuff out, it's getting stuff in that's the problem there.



Take note that this antenna is designed only for picking up *free* stations in your area. It won't get any pay or premium channels. My roomie wanted one, thinking it was going to receive more than the 20-some basic channels we get, but I had to set her straight that in our area it would get _perhaps_ 10 channels that we _already_ get with the basic cable package. 

You might also need a signal booster box (Radio Shack and such-like) to help beef up the signal once it gets to the antenna. 

I know - there's never an easy solution.


----------



## Anne (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, Di...I was thinking that if nothing else, at least in the new place, you'll be *safe.*  :rofl:



Would think with all the new technology, there'd be something one could use for reception.  Maybe not legal, but so what.......


----------

